# new tank!



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

So a guy my husband works with gave us a 10 gallon tank with guppies in it! yay. he has an overmale populated tank so the females are crazy harrassed so we gotta get some more females to even it out alittle bit. The males are what he called hybrid males, they have long fins but they are no bigger than 1 1/2 inches long and that's their full size. i guess he used to breed them and sell them to local pet stores. i don't really know if they are the true meaning of hybrid but they are pretty cool looking. the females are a little deformed looking not sure if its a mix of the inbreeding or what! but we think there is an ick issue we are taking care of now. 

but i was so excited!!! there is a female that lookes like she's about to pop at the seems with babies and before he used to scoop the babies out and get rid of them because he didn't want them to breed anymore. its so cool. i'll get some pics of males when we get our new light for the tank because currently it's lightless. 

but wish me luck with the new tank!


----------

